# 180kg Squat attempt



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

I think this counts right? :thumb:






Body weight was around 70-72kg


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

3 reds. A good 8 inches away from parallel, but I'm sure it felt good to at least get a feel for the weight.


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

SK50 said:


> 3 reds. A good 8 inches away from parallel, but I'm sure it felt good to at least get a feel for the weight.


yeaa definitely felt good to get that original lift of :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Counts as an attempt, yes.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Knock the weight down and do it properly.


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Knock the weight down and do it properly.


oh yes I can definitely knock it down to 130-150, do it in good form etc, this was my first time at 180, so form was out the window. :thumb:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

knowyours said:


> oh yes I can definitely knock it down to 130-150, do it in good form etc, this was my first time at 180, so form was out the window. :thumb:


Loving the dramatic fall to the ground at the end.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

knowyours said:


> oh yes I can definitely knock it down to 130-150, do it in good form etc, this was my first time at 180, so form was out the window. :thumb:


Why would you throw form out when going for a PR?

Why even do a 1 rep max? They don't even have much value for a powerlifter except in competition...


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Good effort. At least you get a feel for the weight.

The goal now is to touch those safety bars with it and get back up.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good effort mate


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Why would you throw form out when going for a PR?
> 
> Why even do a 1 rep max? They don't even have much value for a powerlifter except in competition...


I agree with the first bit. Letting your form go is a good way of getting hurt.

As for why do a one rep max, cos it's fun to see what you can do. You shouldn't do them very often and they don't help build much strength but it's good for goal setting.


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

Robbie said:


> Why would you throw form out when going for a PR?
> 
> Why even do a 1 rep max? They don't even have much value for a powerlifter except in competition...


I do what works for me I guess, I value it, testing my limits and all that  , you might think different I understand. I didnt throw the form out the window exactly, it was just a heavy ass weight I haven't tried before lol. all good


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Good effort. At least you get a feel for the weight.
> 
> The goal now is to touch those safety bars with it and get back up.


  challenge accepted


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I just look at that and think 'poor knees' :lol:


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

big steve said:


> good effort mate


cheers mate, progress is a slow process but it's achievable


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I just look at that and think 'poor knees' :lol:


indeed lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Seriously though fella... I struggle with tendinitis in my knees which I put down to going to heavy on partials about 3-4 years ago, so I know the sound of waking those plates on can get pretty addictive lol

I don't mean to sound dramatic as you may well be fine doing that every week and I might just have weak tendons.

Not just for you, but anyone's that interested. Watched this in bed the other night and one of the best squat vids I've seen. Well worth the 25 min watch. (skip to 13:20 for the depth bit lol)


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Seriously though fella... I struggle with tendinitis in my knees which I put down to going to heavy on partials about 3-4 years ago, so I know the sound of waking those plates on can get pretty addictive lol
> 
> I don't mean to sound dramatic as you may well be fine doing that every week and I might just have weak tendons.
> 
> Not just for you, but anyone's that interested. Watched this in bed the other night and one of the best squat vids I've seen. Well worth the 25 min watch. (skip to 13:20 for the depth bit lol)


oh nah I genuinely agree with you, I should've said more than just indeed haha, I don't have the best knees myself I'll admit so i'm very cautious, at the same time I always want to find ways to improve, the odd risk here and there etc but I never do this sort of weight every time I squat no way


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Lifting heavy isn't an excuse to disregard form. (video won't load at work)


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

BennyC said:


> Lifting heavy isn't an excuse to disregard form. (video won't load at work)


That's Cool, I do what works for me.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Heavyassweights


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

doesn't count imo, i could load 160kg and do a half rep bench, 200-220kg and do a half rep squat, I persume your a bodybuilder and your there to train your body not your ego. Your body though and each to their own


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

The amount of people I see squatting that don't go low enough is just ridiculous, it seems its the only lift where half or quarter reps are seen as acceptable for most.

Not taking anything away from the O.P's effort, my advice is drop the weight and do it properly.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like OP would of managed it should he of taken it parallel.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll never hit depth with any weight unless you sit back whilst pushing the knees outwards rather than simply crouching down at the knees.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Everyone hating on this thread, I bet very few of you would even try and lift 180kg off the rack. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

MFM said:


> Everyone hating on this thread, I bet very few of you would even try and lift 180kg off the rack. I know I wouldn't.


You can choke on my RAW 210KG , to depth, video if you want? :lol:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

BennyC said:


> You can choke on my RAW 210KG , to depth, video if you want? :lol:


If you use any form of steroids, it doesn't count.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

MFM said:


> If you use any form of steroids, it doesn't count.


I don't, so it does


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Easy guys!!!

each to there own method of training. Fair play to the OP for putting that on his back that's a hell of a weight.. keep on trucking pal @knowyours


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

(OP) Just to clarify, I DO squat properly while training 






:beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MFM said:


> Everyone hating on this thread, I bet very few of you would even try and lift 180kg off the rack. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MFM said:


> If you use any form of steroids, it doesn't count.


I am 100% natty, honest :thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

knowyours said:


> (OP) Just to clarify, I DO squat properly while training
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Not always though yeah?


----------



## knowyours (Aug 27, 2014)

Robbie said:


> Not always though yeah?


of course,I do get the feel of it first whenever I go up, if my back doesn't feel that great doing it no point in risking injury, my knees are fine however


----------

